# New shop in wyke bradford, Exotica Reptiles



## Loushaz (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, after i heard the kind words of one of our happy customers thought i'd better put a post on to let you all know we are now open and apart from a few teething problems with phone lines etc we are doing well and have got lots of happy customers already. 

We do a christmas club and have some good deals and lots of reptiles in stck. Everyone welcome come and take a look.

Many thanks Sharon and Lousia

13 towngate 
wyke
bradford
bd12 9pa


----------



## coops3d (Oct 27, 2008)

*Great Shop*

Just a vote of thanks to the girls...... just got my first spider from them, they were and still are really helpful and welcoming, call in and see them it's a great shop !!:no1: 

ps 
I need more crickets !!


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

how-do! ill be taking a drive down in the next week or two, or maybe even today!, as i need a new uv light!


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

just been for my uv light, lovely shop, excellent staff. really welcoming! would reccommend it to anyone passing through bradford...!


----------



## ForHeavensSnakes (Nov 26, 2008)

_*:2thumb:Hi sharon and louisa, its rick and jo...

Well hey hey hey, looks like a few teething probs of our own, lost login for RFUK lolz :blush:, but hey we are here now.

Guys and Girls of RFUK, these girls are Amazing, and the shop is very well organised, the girls warm, friendly, Hellpfull and most of all Passion for Reptiles of all Kinds, is what will Keep them in Business for a very Long time to come...

If you Get the Chance, look them up, i *__*guarentee, u will not be Dissapointed.

The shop is located in wyke town centre just to the right of Barclays bank, next door to the tattoo studio. :notworthy::2thumb::no1:
*_


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

do you have a list of your stock


----------



## blazibaby (Oct 8, 2008)

I cant reccomend Exotica Reptiles enough! Got my new Blue Tongued Skink from Sharon and Louisa just yesterday after a long trek down from Scotland. They were extremely welcoming, equally as helpful, down to earth and the animals werent bad either ;D Lovely setup they have and all the animals are in good, clean enclosures looking as healthy as they possibly can. And by the time I purchased my BTS, I left with my first Christmas card of 2008 too! Cant be bad!

The skink who we have decided to call Irwin (or Tommy at times like the girls named him ^^), has already on his first day after a long haul back up to Scotland, settled down really well in his new viv while chowing down on some lovely fresh butternut squash which he seems addicted to! He's had a little paddle in his water dish, lapping it up as he went along and then decided to kick back and relax under his basking bulb! He loves tucking himself away in the pockets of my hoodie with only his tail sticking out to let everyone know he's there and often gives you lots of blue kisses.

He's a simply marvellous little fellow and based on my experience purchasing Irwin from Exotica Reptiles alone, I'll DEFINITELY reccomend them! 

Keep up the good work girls! Pictures of Irwin will be heading your way soon for your gallery project!


----------



## suzanne (Dec 14, 2008)

Just been here for some bugs for my beardie which might i add were alot cheaper than i have been paying
What a lovely clean shop this is, all the cages were clean and was obvious the animals were happy which is nice to see as i have seen some pretty disgusting shops 
the girls were friendly and helpful as i did my dumb blonde trick and couldn't fiind it (even though i was just across the road):blush:
So big thankyou to them for there patience with me on the phone
Will be hopefully taking my beardie there to board when i go on my holidays soon
Well done girls:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone know if Exotica Reptiles is open on a Sunday - and if so, what the opening hours are? We're thinking of doing a tour of local shops tomorrow (within bus-travel parameters) and cannot find Exotica's opening hours anywhere...?


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

good i just saw this out of corner of my eye 
it is open and its open from 12pm till 4 pm 
i go down every sun after rugby would you like me to pm you there num


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, don't need the number - just the opening hours. Thanks for that


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok mate might see you


----------



## bellsgaffa (Sep 9, 2009)

hi this is a great shop with very friendly staff took my beardie for her nails clipping n worming and they was brilliant 
well worth a cupple of visits


----------



## jakeklly (Jun 13, 2011)

*wyke exotica*

does any one have a contact number for them?


----------

